# Taux conversion



## Assmat56 (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 
Le taux de conversion a été mis à jour sur pajemploi. D'après vous, c'est applicable uniquement à partir de juillet ou juin ? (Pas de rétroactivité avant la date de parution du texte officiel)


----------



## Nanou91 (20 Juillet 2022)

A mon avis à partir de Juillet. 
Une rétroactivité serait compliquée à gérer, refaire tous les bulletins de salaire, calculer le reliquat de salaire sur plusieurs mois.
Expliquer ça aux PE et tout ça pour quelques petits euros à peine.
Perso à partir de Juillet ça me va.


----------



## assmatzam (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 
Moi aussi j'applique le nouveau taux a partir du mois de juillet 
Je ne ferai pas valoir la rétroactivité


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (20 Juillet 2022)

Nanou, je te cite :
Une rétroactivité serait compliquée à gérer, refaire tous les bulletins de salaire, calculer le reliquat de salaire sur plusieurs mois.
Expliquer ça aux PE et tout ça pour quelques petits euros à peine.
Perso à partir de Juillet ça me va.
*
Celà à été fait quand même pour les hs/hc. Sauf que certaines am n'ont pas vu la couleur de leur dû.
Inadmissible, même pour quelques euros.*


J'aime
Signaler


----------



## Nanou91 (20 Juillet 2022)

*METAL*
Parlons-en de tous les BS qu'ils ont refaits en Mai 2020 soit 16 mois après le passage de la loi sur la défiscalisation des HC/HS. Ils étaient toujours faux (moins faux mais toujours un peu quand même). Et moi perso les PE avec qui j'avais des HS ne me devaient rien puisque dès Janvier 2019 j'ai corrigé mes BS et le net à payer était bon.
Juste que du coup PAJEMPLOI reconstituait un brut faux mais m'en foutais, il était plus élevé que le Brut normal donc parfait pour la retraite et POLE EMPLOI.
Et si ensuite les PE ont reçu un remboursement, tant mieux pour eux mois j'ai été payée de ce qu'on me devait.


----------



## Couleurcafe (20 Juillet 2022)

BONJOUR.
 QUEL SERA ALORS  LE  NOUVEAU TAUX DE CONVERSION  ?
Ce ne sera plus:   0.7804 POUR LES HEURES NORMALES
                             0.8935 POUR LES HEURES SUP MAJOREES?????


----------



## Nanou91 (20 Juillet 2022)

@Couleurcafe 
0.7812 pour les HN
Les autres je sais pas je n'en ai pas    donc me suis pas encore penchée sur la question


----------



## Couleurcafe (20 Juillet 2022)

OK  ça marche merci NANOU91


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (20 Juillet 2022)

Nanou, oui, les tiens étaient bons, et les miens aussi.

Il n'en demeure pas moins qu'il serait nécéssaire que Pajemploi applique la rétroactivité. 
Bien sûr il ne s'agit là que de mon avis.
Les ams sont déjà assez lésées comme çà. 
Beaucoup d'am n'ont pas pu percevoir le montant de l'éxonération qui leur était dû, et c'est dég.


----------



## violetta (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
si pioupiou passe par là (il me semble bien que c'est elle) :
est-ce-que vous pouvez nous envoyer votre tableau sur les nouvelles  cotisations salariales avec les taux de conversion et pour les heures normales  et pour les heures comp et sup.
Je le trouve très bien.
merci !


----------



## assmatzam (21 Juillet 2022)

0,7812 pour les heures normales 
0,8943 pour les heures complémentaires et supplémentaires


----------



## Assmat56 (29 Juillet 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses.
Question rétroactivité en tout cas c'est tout bénef pour celles qui avaient déjà appliqué ce taux dès janvier sans la parution du décret. Là elles se font discrètes, pour éviter de rembourser les PE.


----------

